# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Namm 2019

## Mandolin Cafe

Couple of surprises to start out the show. Just arrived so haven't had a lot of time to prepare much to report but for starters:

The new Waterloo (from Collings) flat top mandolins to match their guitar line. VERY nice, pricing still under consideration but somewhere in the $2K range. Superb fit and finish, play beautifully, sounded great (both), radiused fingerboard. Left: WL-M Serial 2917, Solid Spruce top, Mahogany body and neck, Sunburst, Ivoroid top and soundhole binding, 1/5/16" nut, truss rod, ebony bridge, customer nickel tailpiece. 


And, introducing the Eastman ER-M El Ray Mandolin - Top wood solid Maple, Back/Sides solid one piece Mahogany, Finish nitrocellulose, pickup Lollar mandolin Humbucker. Sweet! Didn't pick up an estimated price today but will look into it further rest of show.

----------

BradKlein, 

Caleb, 

Charlieshafer, 

darylcrisp, 

David Rambo, 

Gary Alter, 

GrooverMcTube, 

JEStanek, 

Jill McAuley, 

Jim Garber, 

Joe Dodson, 

John Soper, 

Ken, 

Mike Scott, 

Paul Statman, 

pops1, 

sloanypal, 

trodgers

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Folks we ran into today: Dennis from The Mandolin Store, the entire Weber team, Collings team, Schertler (Dave, new U.S. Sales Manager), Christie and Walter Carter, Cathy Pelosi and Tom & Walter Ellis from Ellis/Pava/Precision Pearl, Dan from Peghead Nation, staff from Mass Street Music. Lunch with Roger Siminoff and Kali from Straight Up Strings. Now headed for street taco night with Adrian from Northfield. Grand old time to kick off the weekend and just getting started.

----------

Charlieshafer, 

Dave Reiner, 

Denny Gies, 

JEStanek, 

LadysSolo, 

Paul Statman

----------


## jefflester

> The new Waterloo (from Collings) flat top mandolins ... customer nickel tailpiece.


Dang, customer has to supply their own tailpiece?  :Grin: 




> And, introducing the Eastman ER-M El Ray Mandolin - Top wood solid Maple, Back/Sides solid one piece Mahogany, Finish nitrocellulose, pickup Lollar mandolin Humbucker. Sweet! Didn't pick up an estimated price today but will look into it further rest of show.


I just happened across it today on the TMS site.
List:$1,299.00  TMS: $1,039.00
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...man-ERM-El-Rey

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

> The new Waterloo (from Collings) flat top mandolins to match their guitar line. VERY nice, pricing still under consideration but somewhere in the $2K range. Superb fit and finish, play beautifully, sounded great (both), radiused fingerboard. Left: WL-M Serial 2917, Solid Spruce top, Mahogany body and neck, Sunburst, Ivoroid top and soundhole binding, 1/5/16" nut, truss rod, ebony bridge, customer nickel tailpiece.


Hmmmm... very interesting. It looks like Collings either found a supplier or there is someone making repro cloud tailpieces. That is great news. And those mandolins looks pretty sweet, too.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## sgarrity

Loving the Waterloo mandolin but $2k?  Will probably buy one anyway to go with my WL-14.....

----------

JEStanek, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Collings is making their own tailpieces.

----------

jbaw, 

JEStanek, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I have not seen this mandolin in person. Brian at The Mandolin Store sent this and since Gibson is at the show we'll share this. Brian tells me David Harvey sent the photos and the mandolin is at the show. Not sure if I'll try to stop by or not. My experience in the past is that you had to have an advance appointment or you'd get turned away.

Gibson F5 Hall of Fame Mon Master Model

Hand Carved Red Spruce Top
Maple Back and Sides
Tuned Parallel Tone Bar
Bound Ebony Fingerboard
Aged Gold Plated Tuners (Grover’s)
Reproduction Ebony Bridge (Bill Monroe)
Hide Glue Construction
Varnish Finish
Vintage Flowerpot Headstock Inlay
Pearl Tuner Buttons
Aged Leatherette Case Embossed “Bill Monroe Father Of Bluegrass Music”
Signed Monroe Label
Custom Distressing done by David Harvey Master Luthier

Retail: $35,529
MAP: $24,999

----------

allenhopkins, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

David Rambo, 

Denny Gies, 

John Soper, 

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker, 

Mark Wilson, 

Paul Statman, 

roberto, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

William Smith

----------


## Hubs

That is one beautiful case!

----------

William Smith

----------


## mtucker

Thanks for the pics and enjoy your stay! It's been cold in SCAL lately 50's to low 60's, but we're headed towards a nice warm weekend.

----------

dhergert

----------


## multidon

Regarding the Collings “Waterloo” mandolins, funny how USA makers are re-discovering flat tops. Nothfield coming in with their own line earlier this year. Do those Waterloo’s come with a hard case included in that 2K price? Seems to me it should. As for the “cloud” tailpiece that’s getting so much attention, you can’t tell from the pictures whether it’s two piece with a removable cover like the originals, or something else. It could very well be a one piece faux cloud tailpiece, like the ones on the cheap-o Gretsch New Yorkers.

Regarding the Hall of Fame Mon, how did Gibson manage to raise Bill from the dead to sign labels for them?  :Wink:

----------


## dhergert

Thank you for the excellent reports and pics!!!  It's like being at NAMM without damaging my hearing.

----------


## Timbofood

Have a grand time! I have not been to a big show in a long long time!

----------


## jaycat

That Waterloo logo font sure looks familiar... Kalamazoo maybe?

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Had the annual Northfield/Mandolin Cafe taqueria extravaganza and unofficial State of the Mandolin Union meeting last night at a location we refuse to disclose, blew close to $30 on a gut busting pile of 18 street tacos, a quesadilla and sodas at our favorite location remote from the NAMM Show and far, far away from the perfect little white Disney princesses. Always a great time. 

Got to play this beast last night, the new Northfield F5 (4.0).

----------

Alan Lackey, 

Caleb, 

Charlieshafer, 

dang, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

David Rambo, 

lflngpicker, 

MontanaMatt, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Got the inside scoop on an exciting change at Peghead Nation from Dan Gabel. They have a new mandolin instructor coming on board to teach a style/genre they don't currently have covered and I couldn't be happier hearing who it is, but I'll let them make the announcement. Amazing amount of news, new products for just a couple of hours at the show yesterday.

----------

darylcrisp, 

FredK

----------


## allenhopkins

> ...Gibson F5 Hall of Fame Mon Master Model
> 
> 
> ...Retail: $35,529
> MAP: $24,999


My house cost $41K.  Of course, that was 40 years ago, but still...

----------

j. condino

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Info from Adrian on the new mandolin. I don't state things like this lightly, and you shouldn't listen to me because it's obvious I have a long-term relationship with Northfield both as a friend and as a supporter/business partner of this site, but that was a mandolin I played last night I'd be proud to own the rest of my life, assuming I was in the hunt for one. I'm not. You should play one if you have the chance and decide for yourself. I love being around people like him, the Ellis', Weber team, Collings, Roger Siminoff and Kali, Schertler, Peghead Nation and others passionate about what they do as a choice with their lives to further this thing called music.

His words:

4.0: we call it this because it’s really the 4th time, in our 10 year history, that we’ve revamped our approach to the F5. New directions, new motives, new design/dimensions/fixtures/materials... new sound. Everything is about interpretation.. I think every mandolin player and maker is drawing from specific examples (or experiences) they have come across and as time goes by and the years start to accumulate you draw from a bigger well of information. For us it’s been about finding the links between the sounds we like, and the instruments we want to play. We’ve been incredibly privileged to work with world class artists and get incredible feedback (even buy precious instruments) from some of the best mandolin builders on earth. Of course, even those instruments, by those legendary builders, are interpretations of the old Kalamazoo made F5s. It’s kind of like the telephone game - they said/did this (pass along), they said/did this (pass along) .. on and on. And the story changes.  The context and the application for how you use that information (irregardless of whether or not it’s still it’s original form) is what ends up being important. 

Our reason for going back and changing again was because we wanted a specific voicing. We wanted the toughness and clarity in projection, in a band context, that we had heard perfected by a couple instruments: a 1922 F5, an amazing reproduction of that instrument made by Mike Kemnitzer that I acquired a couple years ago, Mike Marshall’s F5 and one of our own Artist Series mandolins. We borrowed, we modified, we built examples and we recorded extensively in a variety of settings. 

The result: a more robustly built, mid range and high-end strong voicing with quick-to-sound responsiveness and the toughness needed to propel projection and carve out sonic space in an ensemble. These are all things we’ve been working on since we started on the artist series mandolins and this is the closest we’ve gotten to defining the character we like and a process that guarantees we can achieve it consistently.

----------

Alan Lackey, 

Billy Packard, 

carleshicks, 

Charlieshafer, 

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

Denny Gies, 

Glassweb, 

Kevin K, 

Mark Seale, 

MontanaMatt, 

Paul Statman, 

Timbofood

----------


## pops1

That's what it is all about. Glad to hear about all you builders so passionate about what you do, and keep pushing the envelope.

----------


## slimt

> I have not seen this mandolin in person. Brian at The Mandolin Store sent this and since Gibson is at the show we'll share this. Brian tells me David Harvey sent the photos and the mandolin is at the show. Not sure if I'll try to stop by or not. My experience in the past is that you had to have an advance appointment or you'd get turned away.
> 
> Gibson F5 Hall of Fame Mon Master Model
> 
> Hand Carved Red Spruce Top
> Maple Back and Sides
> Tuned Parallel Tone Bar
> Bound Ebony Fingerboard
> Aged Gold Plated Tuners (Grover’s)
> ...



That looks pretty nice.

----------


## Jake Biddix

It would appear that Fender is making an electric tenor in the Telecaster style:

Fender Launches MIM Alternate Reality Series and Boutique-Style Rarities Line  https://reverb.com/news/fender-launc...m_medium=share

----------


## Phil Goodson

> That looks pretty nice.


With all respect:  $35K and still can't get the extension frets to line up properly with the curved edge binding leading to the extension. <sigh> :Frown:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## BrianWilliam

> With all respect:  $35K and still can't get the extension frets to line up properly with the curved edge binding leading to the extension. <sigh>


Ha!  DH is just trying to save Gibson  :Smile:

----------

Paul Statman, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## DataNick

That Northfield F5 (4.0) has a real nice vintage vibe to it in its looks...would love to play one!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## G. Fisher

> With all respect:  $35K and still can't get the extension frets to line up properly with the curved edge binding leading to the extension. <sigh>



I don't think you can make a fair assessment of the mandolin from a low resolution picture taken at an angle and posted on a website.

----------

Charlieshafer, 

mee, 

Timbofood

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Paid a visit to the Gibson exhibit and thanks to James Copeland of Gibson, a great guy I may add, got access to the new Bill Monroe mandolin referenced above. I get it that a lot of people have very strong opinions on the whole distressing, authentication, yadda yadda and everything that comes with it. Here's mine: that is one damn fierce mandolin that sounds every bit authentic Loar to my ears. Feels that way in hand as well. Had a musician friend along and he concurred. I am happy to stand by that opinion. In terms of sound, that mandolin has it, and at that price it better deliver. I think it does. Job well done by David Harvey and Gibson.

Got a kick out of the rawhide strap, assume added at no extra cost  :Smile: .

----------

BradKlein, 

LadysSolo, 

mee, 

Paul Statman, 

roberto

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> It would appear that Fender is making an electric tenor in the Telecaster style:
> 
> Fender Launches MIM Alternate Reality Series and Boutique-Style Rarities Line  https://reverb.com/news/fender-launc...m_medium=share


Dropped by the massive Fender display and asked several people about this instrument. All I got was blank stares and... "a what?" Don't doubt it exists but sometimes the people at the shows that work for the companies just aren't in the know.

----------


## Bob Buckingham

That raggedy looking Gibson cost almost as much as my car!  Oh my!

----------


## William Smith

If those first Collings "Waterloo's" don't look just like the 30's Kalamazoo's and Cromwell Gibson budget line, I don't know I think I'd be buying the vintage ones?

----------


## Mickey King

> Regarding the Hall of Fame Mon, how did Gibson manage to raise Bill from the dead to sign labels for them?


I suspect that label was signed a long time ago maybe for another Monroe model.  The label says Gibson Bozeman, MT.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I don't think you can make a fair assessment of the mandolin from a low resolution picture taken at an angle and posted on a website.


What I said is obvious at any angle. (and a well known flaw previously discussed)

----------


## j. condino

> That raggedy looking Gibson cost almost as much as my car!  Oh my!



'Costs more than all 27 cars I've owned in my life combined!

----------

Timbofood

----------


## LadysSolo

If I won millions in the lottery (that I very rarely play,) I would be wanting to listen to the Gibson, the Northfield 4.0, and an Ellis, and then decide.....

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Got to play the gorgeous and killer sounding Weber Yellowstone that will be given away to one lucky person selected at random Sunday at 4:00 p.m. Pacific Time. Great stuff going on at the Weber booth, jam packed, lots going on.

----------

Charlieshafer, 

Northwest Steve, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

There was a question about the tailpiece on the new Waterloo mandolins. It's one piece, strings attached, and manufactured by Collings specifically for this model.

----------

Charlieshafer, 

dang, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Quick visit with uber talented archtop guitar builder Maegan Wells who has branched lightly into a few mandolins. This was her first satin finish mandolin and it was a real work of art, as are her widely recognized guitars. A real star builder, and so young!

----------

BradKlein, 

Charlieshafer, 

JEStanek, 

Northwest Steve, 

Paul Statman, 

Seter

----------


## Jake Biddix

For the Fender Tenor, check this video around the 2 minute mark:

https://youtu.be/qma5eRtQBLc

----------


## mrmando

> For the Fender Tenor, check this video around the 2 minute mark:
> 
> https://youtu.be/qma5eRtQBLc


So are these blokes at the same winter NAMM show Scott is at? 400 GBP is US$528.08, not an unreasonable price, I should think.

----------


## Jake Biddix

Yes, they are at the same show as far as I know.  The article I posted earlier had more specs.  I believe they come in 3 colors:  butterscotch blonde, fiesta red, and lake placid blue.  I'm pretty excited!  The price seems right as well!

----------


## Verne Andru

Ted posted a picture of the Fender over in Tenor guitars so it is at the show.

Upon inspection of the pics it appears Fender pulled a classic newb error by putting the dot marker at the 9th, not the 10th fret. I suspect they modified their Squier Mini neck and didn't think to move the fret marker as they've never made a tenor before and they're all guitar players.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

> Quick visit with uber talented archtop guitar builder Maegan Wells who has branched lightly into a few mandolins. This was her first satin finish mandolin and it was a real work of art, as are her widely recognized guitars. A real star builder, and so young!


I met her and talked to her for a few minutes at the Woodstock Invitational Luthier show last fall. We had a nice talk, but she sold the one mandolin she was about to bring there. Too bad. There were so few mandolins there. That one looks very nice.

----------

Charlieshafer

----------


## Jim Garber

> It would appear that Fender is making an electric tenor in the Telecaster style:
> 
> Fender Launches MIM Alternate Reality Series and Boutique-Style Rarities Line  https://reverb.com/news/fender-launc...m_medium=share





> So are these blokes at the same winter NAMM show Scott is at? 400 GBP is US$528.08, not an unreasonable price, I should think.


On that Reverb article it said:



> It will be available for $499 USD in Lake Placid Blue, fiesta red, or butterscotch blonde.


And they are made in Mexico. Did the video say 400GBP? They do look fun.

----------


## Caleb

> Couple of surprises to start out the show. Just arrived so haven't had a lot of time to prepare much to report but for starters:
> 
> The new Waterloo (from Collings) flat top mandolins to match their guitar line. VERY nice, pricing still under consideration but somewhere in the $2K range. Superb fit and finish, play beautifully, sounded great (both), radiused fingerboard. Left: WL-M Serial 2917, Solid Spruce top, Mahogany body and neck, Sunburst, Ivoroid top and soundhole binding, 1/5/16" nut, truss rod, ebony bridge, customer nickel tailpiece.


YIKES! I really like these.  Seems high for a flattop, but it is a Collings.  Looking forward to playing one of these.

----------


## mcgroup53

So, I'm guessing there's no sign of a Collings "Traditional" series mandolin similar to the T guitars this year? That would be a natural step for them to take at some point, more Loaresque graduations and bracing, animal protein glue, maybe a torrefied top. Asking for a friend. <g>

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Some info just picked up: Breedlove Crossover which is an import won't be available in 2019. May be on their way out but I know who to ask about that.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Verne Andru

Looks like Gibson has a few electric mandos at the show.



https://www.harmonycentral.com/forum...o-thread/page3

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

The Gibson electric on the left is the F-5GEM Electric Mandolin in figured Maple, Sweet Tea.

Semi-hollow F-5G with a powerful custom pickup (their words)
Highly figured Maple adorns the top and back
Brand new from Custom Shop

----------

Charlieshafer, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

News on the new Waterloo Mandolins from Collings. Those two are numbers #3 & 4 and are going back home to Austin with the builder so not available in retail in the near future. As mentioned earlier, still decided price point, still possibly some changes to the design although clearly they're close to where they want them to be.

----------

JEStanek, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

This is a relatively new product from TKL, the TKL VTR 552 GLW case, hard plastic. Have a few other pictures of it but likely may not post. Retail in the neighborhood of $449. Light, very thin, good protection, worth exploring further for some of you. They'll have them at Merlefest they thought. Made in Virginia.

----------

Bob Clark, 

darylcrisp, 

Jill McAuley, 

Jim Garber, 

LadysSolo, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Don Grieser

Is there a big NAMM dump coming or is that it?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

FYI, the Weber Yellowstone Giveaway should be in the process of selecting the winner at the show. Registration has ended.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Is there a big NAMM dump coming or is that it?


That's it for me. There isn't that much true mandolin activity at the show. Much of what goes on that makes it worth attending is seeing and networking with a lot of people that are important in the mandolin world but aren't displaying or have booths.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## darylcrisp

> This is a relatively new product from TKL, the TKL VTR 552 GLW case, hard plastic. Have a few other pictures of it but likely may not post. Retail in the neighborhood of $449. Light, very thin, good protection, worth exploring further for some of you. They'll have them at Merlefest they thought. Made in Virginia.


found these other pics via google (gold and black colors)

----------


## multidon

So, a molded plastic case with an aluminum valence, plush lined form fitting interior for $477. And we already have the Gator molded plastic, aluminum valence, plush lined form fitting case for $109. Similar cases with a big price difference. What am I missing here? Is the TKL really 4x better? Of course it’s made in USA. So it costs more to produce. But that much more?

For me, the gold standard for a molded plastic case is the Hiscox. This is without a doubt the very best case of this type in construction, materials, and engineering. And yet this TKL is almost double the cost of that one? I truly do not understand. This seems to be a product looking for a very small customer base. Those willing to overpay a ridiculous amount when there are much better alternatives out there. If I were going to drop that kind of change on a case, I would just go ahead and go for a Calton or Hoffee.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Going back through photos and neglected to post this earlier, two new Gibson electric mandolins. Did not get a chance to test them out but looked nice. According to my notes the one on left is F-5GEM Electric Mandolin w/Figured Maple. Semi-hollow F-5G with custom pickup, highly flamed mapel top and back, brand new from Gibson Custom Shop.

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

This is Adrian Bagale of Northfield. We are in the midst of our annual high powered business meeting having the best meal of NAMM, year #3 at this joint and as usual, the line was out the door on a Thursday night. Wouldn't even attempt this place on the weekends. $30 total bill for three. Don't worry, the cilantro, limes and onions are just out of the picture.

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

dang, 

darylcrisp, 

jasona, 

JEStanek, 

mcgroup53, 

Paul Statman, 

Seter, 

sgarrity

----------


## Stop

Great reporting on the ground from NAMM. Thanks Scott.

----------

Mandolin Cafe, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Verne Andru

Yup - they serve it up big for cheap. Nice to see it's still happening.

----------


## jefflester

> Some info just picked up: Breedlove Crossover which is an import won't be available in 2019. May be on their way out but I know who to ask about that.


So is Breedlove getting completely out of the mandolin business? A friend of mine who went to NAMM told me that, as they had zero on display. Not sure if he inferred it from the zero on display or if he actually talked to someone. But they no longer have anything on their site except the Crossover models and if the Crossovers are not available in 2019...

https://breedlovemusic.com/mandolins/browse

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> So is Breedlove getting completely out of the mandolin business? A friend of mine who went to NAMM told me that, as they had zero on display. Not sure if he inferred it from the zero on display or if he actually talked to someone. But they no longer have anything on their site except the Crossover models and if the Crossovers are not available in 2019...
> 
> https://breedlovemusic.com/mandolins/browse


The situation as it was told to me was whoever is producing them for Breedlove has indicated they cannot deliver anything in 2019 and can't or didn't indicate they could beyond that, and that's about all is known. So in short, the future of them is up in the air with no one knowing the answer.

----------


## Eric Platt

Just a late note to say thank you for all the reporting on NAMM. Looks like some very nice stuff could be available this year. And while an F5 is not my thing, that's an awfully cool instrument that Gibson introduced. (Personally like the look, but know it's not for everyone.)

----------

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## JEStanek

I always enjoy your NAMM posts and the fresh pulse of the mandolin world (at least at the big trade show).  Was the punk woman with the awesome hair there again?  She was my favorite NAMM sight.

Jamie

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I always enjoy your NAMM posts and the fresh pulse of the mandolin world (at least at the big trade show).  Was the punk woman with the awesome hair there again?  She was my favorite NAMM sight.
> 
> Jamie


If she was I didn't see her. I've actually gotten to know her a bit, very nice person. Last time I saw her she said she doesn't come every year. But of course there is never a shortage of people in costume. I'll post a couple of photos later today if I remember that should more than make up for it.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

My award for best mohawk in show went to...

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Bit of the Saturday fun:

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Some info about the Gibson distressed model. I've been told since it's a prototype that particular one will not be sold. I'll say it again: you may not like or agree with distressing instruments, or you may not like the particular distressing on that instrument, but there's no denying that's a killer sounding mandolin. I played it and stick by that.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Don Grieser, 

Eric Platt, 

jasona, 

JEStanek, 

oliverkollar

----------


## JEStanek

I think the people watching there must be as good as the instrument looking. Thanks for those.

Jamie

----------


## Verne Andru

I've done a number of NAMMs and they are a lot of fun. The weird costumes tend to come out on Saturday with mostly normal people the rest of the days IME.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Some info about the Gibson distressed model. I've been told since it's a prototype that particular one will not be sold. I'll say it again: you may not like or agree with distressing instruments, or you may not like the particular distressing on that instrument, but there's no denying that's a killer sounding mandolin. I played it and stick by that.


There is a long tradition in the violin world for copying iconic models along with the centuries wear from old age and playing. If there ever was an iconic mandolin then Bill Monroe's is it. It looks like that did a painstaking rendition of this mandolin including the sound.

----------


## JAK

And like every mandolin brand out there, each of these new Gibson distressed mandolins will sound somewhat different from each other.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## mrmando

> Going back through photos and neglected to post this earlier, two new Gibson electric mandolins. Did not get a chance to test them out but looked nice. According to my notes the one on left is F-5GEM Electric Mandolin w/Figured Maple. Semi-hollow F-5G with custom pickup, highly flamed mapel top and back, brand new from Gibson Custom Shop.


They look like 8-string variants of the "F-Paul" from NAMMs gone by.

----------


## mrmando

> This is Adrian Bagale of Northfield. We are in the midst of our annual high powered business meeting having the best meal of NAMM, year #3 at this joint and as usual, the line was out the door on a Thursday night. Wouldn't even attempt this place on the weekends. $30 total bill for three. Don't worry, the cilantro, limes and onions are just out of the picture.


Ooh ... I think I found the mystery taco joint ...

----------


## Denny Gies

This thread is but one of so many examples of why this is the best site on the web.  Thank you Scott for all your hard work, expertise, insights and dedication to our wild and wacky world.

----------


## Br1ck

I'm blessed to have two taco trucks within walking distance to my house, but must admit, the LA taco truck and taqueria scene in LA is tops. My daughter had a taco truck cater her wedding. But beware, the LA taco truck scene pulls no punches when it comes to hot sauce. I think my local guys make hot hot sauce, I can take their medium hot, but LA takes it up a notch, so beware the burn.

The other thing about LA is you'll see trucks open untill 1AM week nights, and 3 or 4 on weekends. And nothing beats dollar taco Tuesdays.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

And one more thing... hate to post this in the discussion where all the hand wringing about the distressed Gibson is being held, but the first one of these was already spoken for before the Show started, so may be awhile before the second one is available.

----------


## Verne Andru

Anyone interested in seeing what else was happening at NAMM, here are a few links:

https://www.harmonycentral.com/forum...nter-namm-2019

https://www.premierguitar.com/articl...amm-2019-day-1
https://www.premierguitar.com/articl...amm-2019-day-2
https://www.premierguitar.com/articl...amm-2019-day-3

I enjoy the "getting away from winter" part of NAMM as socal is usually pleasant this time of year. Crowds are fun but it's pretty exhausting and hard on the feet. These links provide great coverage without the sore feet!

In one of the Harmony Central threads there is an announcement that Fender purchased all the Bigsby assets. Would be nice to see a 5-string re-issue but I think Fender is more interested in the trem and seems to have a long history of dropping the ball on the mando side. But it does take things full circle as Bigsby's work and designs, particularly the headstock, had more than a passing impact on young Leo Fender's designs.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Got the inside scoop on an exciting change at Peghead Nation from Dan Gabel. They have a new mandolin instructor coming on board to teach a style/genre they don't currently have covered and I couldn't be happier hearing who it is, but I'll let them make the announcement. Amazing amount of news, new products for just a couple of hours at the show yesterday.


I'm intrigued by this cryptic hint at interesting things to come, but so far haven't come across any announcement. That of course could be my fault, but if anyone can help, shout out please. 

rm

----------

